# [EVDL] Arizona may add cent tax per mile to EVs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just like Washington state house passed the $100 ev tax again! Let
more of them get on the road first!



> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> > They are trying to do it some more ! a bill in Arizona would charge each =
> EV
> > or hybrid owner a cent extra per mile for road maintenance. What does =
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If they want to make things "fair". why not tax ALL vehicles under a per 
mile format and eliminate the state fuel tax altogether?



-- 
Mike Chancey,
'88 Civic EV
Kansas City, Missouri
http://evalbum.com/106
EV Photo Album at: http://evalbum.com
My Electric Car at: http://evtinker.com
Mid-America EAA chapter at: http://maeaa.org
Join the EV List at: http://www.evdl.org

In medio stat virtus - Virtue is in the moderate, not the extreme 
position. (Horace)

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Well actually the present system penalizes the low mileage, over weight
vehicles, as I personally think it should be.


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This isn't so bad. At least it doesn't single out EVs. And at least, if
you don't drive much you get taxed less - and vice versa. It ought to
include all vehicles and ideally should have a weight componennt - in my
opinion. Ideal is hard, though. How do you account for farm vehicles and
other off road stuff? If weight is part of the formula, is it empty weight
or gvw? Should we subsidize highway freight and allow big truckers lower
rates (as we currently do)? And, so on.

Peri

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of David Nelson
Sent: 18 February, 2012 11:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Arizona may add cent tax per mile to EVs

Just like Washington state house passed the $100 ev tax again! Let more of
them get on the road first!



> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> > They are trying to do it some more ! a bill in Arizona would charge =
> 
> > each EV or hybrid owner a cent extra per mile for road maintenance.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mike Chancey wrote:
> > If they want to make things "fair". why not tax ALL vehicles under a per
> > mile format and eliminate the state fuel tax altogether?
> 
> ...


----------

